# Howard Stern finally coming to Android.



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

For what it's worth.
From Android Central:


> Howard Stern fans will be pleased to know that they will soon be able to listen to their favorite radio personality on their Android device through the SiriusXM mobile app. Sirius XM was released earlier this year for Android and has been steadily increasing the amount of programming available on mobile devices. Stern has just inked a new five-year contract with Sirius that will bring him to internet streaming as well as to mobile, two areas that were previously restricted. No date has been set for when mobile streaming of Howard will be available, but rest assured Stern fans, he is coming.


I couldn't care less....but I know there are Stern fans here.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> I couldn't care less....


+1


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Stern:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> For what it's worth.
> From Android Central:
> 
> I couldn't care less....but I know there are Stern fans here.


One more reason I don't need to buy a cell phone. :nono2:

...but I'm very happy with my new iPod Touch.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Stern:


Now that's funny... I haven't heard Stern since he left for satellite. If his show is made available to my iPhone, I'll listen again.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I couldn't care less....but I know there are Stern fans here.





Marlin Guy said:


> +1


Add my name to that list!


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Subscribed to Sirius today. (30 day free trial). The iPhone app works awesome. Next to no buffer time and the playback is rock solid. Love it and I'll definitely keep it once my free period is over. It was great to hear Stern again.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

braven said:


> Subscribed to Sirius today. (30 day free trial). The iPhone app works awesome. Next to no buffer time and the playback is rock solid. Love it and I'll definitely keep it once my free period is over. It was great to hear Stern again.


Are you subscribing for the music or for Stern? If it's for Stern, ok. If it's for music, I urge you to consider Pandora and/or Slacker. It'll save you a ton of money.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Are you subscribing for the music or for Stern? If it's for Stern, ok. If it's for music, I urge you to consider Pandora and/or Slacker. It'll save you a ton of money.


Stern!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> Add my name to that list!


Same here.


----------

